# Stuffed Peppers



## Jeni78 (Dec 6, 2010)

TNT Stuffed Peppers

Slice in half lengthwise – 4 bell peppers

10 slices Bacon, chopped
1 med Onion, chopped
2 cloves Garlic, chopped
1 c Corn 
1 can Artichokes, chopped
2-4 T Breadcrumbs 
3 Eggs
Salt
Pepper
Your favorite cheese

Mix all together and stuff into peppers. I topped with goat cheese because it's my favorite cheese.

Bake ½ hour at 350 degrees


----------



## babetoo (Dec 7, 2010)

lovely


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 7, 2010)

Very pretty, and easier to be sure the middle is done.  Good idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## Jeni78 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you! This is the first time I've liked the stuffed peppers I've made. Other recipes I've done I haven't liked. This one I made up!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2010)

Jeni78 said:


> Thank you! This is the first time I've liked the stuffed peppers I've made. Other recipes I've done I haven't liked. This one I made up!



Now you're cooking!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeni78 said:


> Thank you! This is the first time I've liked the stuffed peppers I've made. Other recipes I've done I haven't liked. This one I made up!


good for you, I liked the fact you used goats cheese


----------



## CasperImproved (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Jeni.

I put this in my "healthy" folder under the recipes... cause it sounds like I will be pretty happy to eat it 

I have been in the mood lately for stuffed peppers, and this looks to meet my needs.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeni78 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks, they were about 150 calories each. I found the orange peppers to hold up the best and compliment the flavors the best.


----------



## CasperImproved (Dec 15, 2010)

I was surprised to learn that they are all the same pepper. Just different stages of their life. Anywhere from green to black.

Go figure that something that tastes so different by color, are the same critter growing up.

But I like them all. As a pepper, they sure add to many recipes.


----------



## Jeni78 (Dec 15, 2010)

That is interesting...makes sense why some red peppers have some green on them too.


----------



## Chrissy13 (Dec 15, 2010)

You can also stuff peppers by cutting off the top half partially, leaving only a part of it intact, then digging out all the inside, stuffing it with raw ground beef or turkey and letting it cook for an hour.


----------

